# any bunny experts in here?



## buddylove (16 December 2014)

My MIL purchased 2 baby mini lops for my kids for Christmas,  complete with hutch etc. They are brother and sister, Ben and Holly.
Went to feed etc this morning and found Ben bunny lying in the hutch, very floppy, he could not stand.
 Yesterday he was fine hopping around the living room bright as a button. Rushed him off to the vets but they don't know what is wrong, temperature and blood glucose normal. Normal stools but less than expected.  So far not improved or responded to any meds. Prognosis doesn't look good for little Ben Bunny, anyone have a similar experience? 
(His sister is fine)?


----------



## ladieswhomunch (16 December 2014)

floppy rabbit syndrome https://www.vetstream.com/lapis/Content/Freeform/fre00306


----------



## buddylove (17 December 2014)

Sadly Ben hasn't improved and has been PTS, poor little bunny :-(


----------



## catxx (18 December 2014)

Sorry to hear you lost Ben 

Best get his sister fully checked out also, and get a test for the EC parasite done. It could be a genetic thing or it could be the highly contagious EC parasite - which they can be born with if they came from a breeder who never got their does tested, or a pet shop.


----------



## catxx (18 December 2014)

I would also recommend moving Holly indoors while she's alone for the winter. Moving them in and out from central heating to cold temperatures can cause their little bodies to go into shock - they can't handle the sudden changes. And babies alone outdoors can suffer from hypothermia as they don't have a warm bun to snuggle with. She can't be put with another bun until her health has been given the thumbs up and she's been spayed (from 6 months onwards).


----------

